# Warning to FurAff



## Fermi443 (Nov 11, 2008)

By the looks of it, one of my friends pointed out that a site entitled Herpy, just got itself wiped by who knows. The only message that remains you can go see for yourself... was left by a hacker who just recently brought their site down. I just want to look out for this site and make it known that someone out there is attacking sites of the like. Just be ready in case.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

I think i'm gonna be sick...


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh. My. God.
These people... I'm lost for words. That's most unlike me, but...


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 11, 2008)

Well the Forums are separated from the main and everything backup on FA, if it were to happen (I highly doubt anybody could get past the dev team) it's just a simple upload of the backups.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, but for these people... God I hope no children accessed that site.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 11, 2008)

>.> i dont get how anyone could find joy in doing such a thing

people like this have a big empty hole right there in there chest
and they do these horrible acts as a way to fill that whole but they only make it bigger


----------



## AnthroStick (Nov 11, 2008)

And the only way to stop that is to but a bullet straight at their fucking heads. People are cruel and fucking worthless.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 11, 2008)

T.-.T  Damn...

I guess it's trolling time in /b/


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 11, 2008)

is someone gonna hack our furry porn?  oh no!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> is someone gonna hack our furry porn?  oh no!



Dude! Forget the damn porn for a minute, will you? Some of us just got nasty images burnt into our skulls! >: (


----------



## FeralPup (Nov 11, 2008)

O dear lord....


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 11, 2008)

...

...

I am going to hunt this guy down.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Post HIS mutilated hyde when you do. >: (


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 11, 2008)

Properly patched OS, with current vbulletin and sql patches in place should be almost invulnerable.  A good set of screening firewall rules and tight chmod permissions and you're good to go.

I'm sure the FA/FAF ops team is on it.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 11, 2008)

What they hell guys.

Seriously, he HATES the furry fandom so he does this. He's just ignorant and misinformed or just a dick in general.

By us hating him and wanting to do it back to him and people like him, how are we any different?

Knock it off, it's just a few images I've seen far worse in real life. I know it's bad but any kids will see this eventually, I did when I was younger and it didn't bother me. People shouldn't be so grossed out about a bit of blood, at least enough to murder a human being over, despite how large of a dick he may be.

And I know you're just vented but seriously, it's not a good look on us. And yes, you do represent most furries whether you/we like it or not.

Any damage to the site can be restored, any damage on "minds" is eventual. It's good to see this at a young age, you grow up not being phased by it (which is a good thing)


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry. Uh-uh. I've seen sh*t just as bad in "real" life too. I'm 19, and i'm still phased by things like this. Why? Because i'm human. So just deal with my venting, and don't try to turn me into an emotionless idiot, because it won't work. And because I doubt most furries would want to be recognized like that.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 11, 2008)

You're letting him get to you though, this is what he wants.

Just ignore it, at least don't let it get to you. 

If you really feel so horrified by like 4 images of some gore, and absolutely have to post you wish you could do it to another human, even the one that posted the images...it's kinda of just...a bad image to us.

He's not right, he's in the wrong. But by saying those things it doesn't place you in the right either. Even if it's what you truly believe it still looks bad. I know, some people FAR too emotional over everything, but they don't have to voice murderous hate in response. even venting about wanting to make him pay is one thing but killing and mutilating him...ugh it's just as bad to me.

You must agree about that, if not then it's just as twisted. We're human, yes. We don't always have to solve a wrong with a wrong. Even if it is enjoyable or just a rant, place it in RANTS & RAVES even.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, you got a point.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 11, 2008)

There is way to find these people, but it would require hacking aswell. 

Most hackers, as is their unwritten code have a series of numerical passwords mixed in with some worded passwords. If, using Microsoft frontpage, you examine the site, crack down a few passwords and get through, the origin of the hacker can be revieled. Chances are a 1 in 650,000 chance that it can be done successfully through FrontPage though.


----------



## ADF (Nov 11, 2008)

Whatever horrific image was left must have been removed, all I see is that anti furry criticism comic.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 11, 2008)

-calls Bill Gates and has him find the hacker and blue screen his OS permanently-  8)  That would be hilarious... for me.  >.-.>

EDIT: On-topic- Hopefully, the owner(s) can get the site restored, and back up and running soon.  It just irks me that someone would do such a thing for really silly reasons.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> There is way to find these people, but it would require hacking aswell.
> 
> Most hackers, as is their unwritten code have a series of numerical passwords mixed in with some worded passwords. If, using Microsoft frontpage, you examine the site, crack down a few passwords and get through, the origin of the hacker can be revieled. Chances are a 1 in 650,000 chance that it can be done successfully through FrontPage though.



Yeah... but it'd be easier to hire a hacker. Then, when you got their info, sick every available force on him all at once in a Hellish frenzy that makes your mouth water.:twisted:


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea it's gone now. It was a few images of gore, like animals. I won't go into details.

And no, there is usually absolutely no way to track a hacker. He has to make am mistake and leave behind something, but it's very hard to track one down. Especially if you don't have a very experienced hacker on the site staff, they have already removed the damage and what he's done more than likely, it's gone.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

I found nothing intelligent about the comic he left behind. The human seemed to rant more than the furry. What a dumbass.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 11, 2008)

And the furry was like, a kid and it seemed he was a adult, the furry seemed to be the smart one and just let him speak and didn't say anything at all negatively to what was being said to him. Then suddenly he gets attacked by this full grown man WITH a weapon. That's showing we're tolerable. Not that we're sick, the ones hating us truly are twisted.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 11, 2008)

OP makes no sense (did it with images included?)

Someone lock this crap.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 11, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> Most hackers, as is their unwritten code have a series of numerical passwords mixed in with some worded passwords. If, using Microsoft frontpage, you examine the site, crack down a few passwords and get through, the origin of the hacker can be revieled. Chances are a 1 in 650,000 chance that it can be done successfully through FrontPage though.


you have absolutely no clue what you're talking about


----------



## Nanakisan (Nov 11, 2008)

seems herpy administrative have taken down the site and removed the evil stuff.

if you ask me.
heres a site that actually teaches people to hack websites
www.hackthissite.org

might be where they learned how to do this


----------



## Eevee (Nov 11, 2008)

asdf

can we stop making wild conjectures about hacking

it sounds like fox evening news in here


----------



## AnthroStick (Nov 11, 2008)

How about this? The internet needs more security. I mean come on. In the WWW, the government can track down where you go and what you do. Mostly if its illegal.

But man they need internet security or something.


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 11, 2008)

it sounds to me like it was just an ignorant fool that acted in a way that he figures is the only way to deal with things he doesn't understand(not defending him)


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

I think he just posted a severed Wolf's head in a toilet on OUR site...


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Post HIS mutilated hyde when you do. >: (



I do not mean in the literal usage of the word; I meant on the internet, if I can.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know what other images were up there (probably animals being mutilated, don't really care), but I always rather liked that comic.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm new to this forum.
How much of this drama can I expect?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 11, 2008)

LucidBlaze said:


> I'm new to this forum.
> How much of this drama can I expect?



A fair amount.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

Unending amounts.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 11, 2008)

Aww...
D=


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 11, 2008)

All I saw was the comic. I like that comic...


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 11, 2008)

AnthroStick said:


> But man they need _internet security _or something.


Then do I have just the program for you!


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 12, 2008)

This wasn't really hacking, it was more cracking. He just found the FTP and because they don't change their password offten he managed to brute force the ftp.

Big deal...

He then just changed around the site to his liking.

A true hacker would of made sure they were screwed, either leaving himself a back door and continue doing it even after they changed it or just kept shutting the site down, redirecting people to his own somewhere filled with all sorts of nasty things.

This guy is just a kid with some spare time....


----------



## Ataris (Nov 12, 2008)

That was horrific. I saw it before i even noticed the post here. 

Someone.... ugh... I can't understand some people.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> A [. . .] hacker [. . .] is just a kid with some spare time....



8)


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 12, 2008)

PridedFalcon said:


> I do not mean in the literal usage of the word; I meant on the internet, if I can.



Yeah, I know. Figure of speech.


----------



## Nanakisan (Nov 12, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Then do I have just the program for you!




*chases the neer with a hammer and giant stick
bad neer bad
you know that program is the root of all internet HELL!!!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 12, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> *chases the neer with a hammer and giant stick
> bad neer bad
> you know that program is the root of all internet HELL!!!


I know, but I was just sayin', is all. Just sayin'.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 12, 2008)

Sadly Norton will continue to be on the market, when all their money is made through their Business versions at well, business'.

Even though the consumer versions blow and do a TON more bad rather than good. Poor ignorant fools that use it....


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh noes!


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 12, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Then do I have just the program for you!




Oh please......Peter Norton is dead and burried under one of my server farms. :twisted:

www.avast.com is what all the *kewel* net admins are running. :razz:

(the home eddition is free too!)


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Nov 13, 2008)

Due to Curiosity, i went lurking the Interwebz to see who may have hacked that site with Dead animal images, and i found the source a day or so ago:

Anonymous, and no, not of the well known (insert chan here site)

many know of, Not the E/b/aum your thinking.

its the 2nd rate known one.

with less users.

i saw it on on there /b/

but the thread regarding the herpy website defacing is deleted, due to being old and junk, and deleted due to being marked as old.

so yeah, old news is old, and the kiddy scripter got away with defacing the site, so yeah, he is long gone, and unknown.

i had a feeling it was a job done by some anonymous dude.

and it turned out so, when i lurked moar on the interbutts, but the thread was marked as old, so its no longer up.

So yeah, nothing can be done, whats done is done, and retaliation would be a retarded idea, and a bad one, for many reasons...but lol, theirs no identity to who did the simplistic defacing of newfag troll craftsmanship.

so its over, it happened, and nothing can be done, best to let it die down, and maybe the herpy site owner can fix the vandalized site of his, that some /b/ tard with Lulz motives did the defacing on.

best to let it die down, so more fire isn't fueled in.

i will do my part, in likely not replying in the thread after this, so it can be dissolved, but i just wanted to share that is all, but not continue beating a dead horse of a incident here on the forums.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 13, 2008)

Is that... Sarcasm?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, yeah, but we think the dumbass came on here yesterday (See the Harassment section for that). But, whatever. It's over for now. (NINJA!!!)


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

I lol'd.  Good job whoever did it. X3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I lol'd.  Good job whoever did it. X3



>:C


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 13, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Then do I have just the program for you!


Bloat Ware.

I collect cartoons like that one.

Another place for me to show my scales.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I lol'd.  Good job whoever did it. X3


Do what now?


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Do what now?



OKAY I CONFESS I DID IT. You know, not having my laptop for two weeks was just a cover. Muahahahaha!

But really, I usually lol when people hijack sites for a short period of time.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> OKAY I CONFESS I DID IT. You know, not having my laptop for two weeks was just a cover. Muahahahaha!
> 
> But really, I usually lol when people hijack sites for a short period of time.



...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 13, 2008)

Wait, can someone give me a link to herpy? 


Nevermind, I found it. WHAT IS THAT IMAGE OF?! I DON'T WANT TO CLICK IT


I clicked it. WHY THE HELL ARE YOU AFRAID?! LOL THAT IS KINDA FUNNY.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 13, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> I clicked it. WHY THE HELL ARE YOU AFRAID?! LOL THAT IS KINDA FUNNY.


That's the only image they left that was OK to repost...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 13, 2008)

Ohhhh


----------



## Nanakisan (Nov 14, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I know, but I was just sayin', is all. Just sayin'.



right.....
a likly story

*throws stick and watches you chase it like a doggy


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well the Forums are separated from the main and everything backup on FA, if it were to happen (I highly doubt anybody could get past the dev team) it's just a simple upload of the backups.



It's only happened to FA about five times.  Twice from a former admin.

All but two of those times were quickly fixed with no lasting damage whatsoever.  The other two times weren't really severe, just a few days downtime.  (Hard to be online when your entire domain's stolen, after all.)


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 17, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Then do I have just the program for you!


u cant hack or nothin, i got norton


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

I wonder what makes a person like that tick..?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 17, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> But really, I usually lol when people hijack sites for a short period of time.


Twinsies :3

I still think that comic is funny....


----------



## Roland (Nov 17, 2008)

Easog said:


> Twinsies :3
> 
> I still think that comic is funny....



It makes an interesting point.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 17, 2008)

*high five newf!* he's made a good point. the fact is, this guy is more pathetic than us (clearly), so let's let him grieve in his own narcissistic assumption that he's better than anyone he doesn't like.

laugh it out, and maybe if you see him on the street... flip him off :3


----------



## Tilt (Nov 17, 2008)

So is herpy like a reptile appreciation site or is this just another online wank gallery.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 17, 2008)

Tilt said:


> So is herpy like a reptile appreciation site or is this just another online wank gallery.



Sounds more like an STD. :|


----------



## Tilt (Nov 17, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Sounds more like an STD. :|



You win, someone lock this thread now.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tilt said:


> You win, someone lock this thread now.


I've wanted to say that since this thread started, but I was afraid it would cross the line... lol

Congrats sir, you have balls


----------



## Roland (Nov 18, 2008)

It doesn't take that much balls when the name of the site is so close to sounding like herpes that it's not even funny.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 18, 2008)

Fermi443 said:


> By the looks of it, one of my friends pointed out that a site entitled Herpy, just got itself wiped by who knows. The only message that remains you can go see for yourself... was left by a hacker who just recently brought their site down. I just want to look out for this site and make it known that someone out there is attacking sites of the like. Just be ready in case.



ok... where is this fuck-not that hacked that site... i wanna rip off his nuts and nail him to a wall just for the stupid comic he made... he better pray that i don't find out...


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 18, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> OKAY I CONFESS I DID IT. You know, not having my laptop for two weeks was just a cover. Muahahahaha!
> 
> But really, I usually lol when people hijack sites for a short period of time.



Quoted for people too blind or stupid to notice...


----------



## Roland (Nov 18, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> ok... where is this fuck-not that hacked that site... i wanna rip off his nuts and nail him to a wall just for the stupid comic he made... he better pray that i don't find out...



Score one for the troll.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 18, 2008)

Roland said:


> Score one for the troll.



Lulzwich Time? :3


----------



## Roland (Nov 18, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Lulzwich Time? :3



Nah. Bedtime. Later folks.


----------



## Tilt (Nov 18, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> ok... where is this fuck-not that hacked that site... i wanna rip off his nuts and nail him to a wall just for the stupid comic he made... he better pray that i don't find out...



Is a Fuck-not like a forget-me-not?


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

Holy Hell!!!

Guess 4chan strikes again.

I actually think that this comic should be kept as a record of the actions of some trolls who are not out to get lulz but actually wish death upon the individualls who love furry art, writing, etc.

4 chan can be upgraded to a hate group like the Nazis or KKK.

(End Rant)


----------



## Roland (Nov 18, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> but actually wish death upon the individualls who love furry art, writing, etc.



lol it's just some dood in his basement fapping to furry drama.  Don't stress yourself.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 18, 2008)

This forum is very secure...Trust me they would be found and killed by FAF staff...this is a VERY tight forum lol and the main FA is RLY good also x3 -can't touch that with mah skillz- only one guy I know could...


----------



## Pi (Nov 18, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> This forum is very secure...Trust me they would be found and killed by FAF staff...this is a VERY tight forum lol and the main FA is RLY good also x3 -can't touch that with mah skillz- only one guy I know could...



You're officially an idiot.


----------



## Tilt (Nov 19, 2008)

Pi said:


> You're officially an idiot.




This guy is more than awesome, whats wrong with you


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 19, 2008)

Pi said:


> You're officially an idiot.


You're officially a sledder, dood.
He's a good bloke.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

DON'T FEED TEH TROLLZ!


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 19, 2008)

INTERNETZ SPEEK BE IRRITATIN TO MEH!!!

*sigh*
This person is just out for attention, messing with whoever he feels is below him, an inferiority complex, maybe?


----------



## Farfoos (Nov 27, 2008)

Keerist...I face palmed *SO* many times reading this thread...good gawd...it's like watching a bunch of whiny little prepubes snitting on about how their balls haven't yet dropped.  Grow the fuck up, really.  If you want to know why they're doing it, just *LOOK* at yourselves, *THAT'S* the reason they're doing it.

And no, they're not hackers, they not crackers, or any other stupid nyme you slurped up out of mainstream media.  They're script kiddies, plain and simple, and *ANYONE* can be a script kiddie, it requires absolutely ZERO comprehension of what it is you're even doing.

At best all a script kiddie is capable of doing to a website is defacing it for a limited amount of time until whatever security hole has been patched.  It does not cause any "damage" and they can't really *DO* anything unless the site owner is just completely balls up stupid (like not having backups and not keeping personal information encrypted on the server).  Further, most script kiddies wind up caught because, as I said, most of them haven't a gawd damn clue as to what it is they're even doing.  Not that much can be done since most of them are under age, just stupid kids whose parents use the Internet as their babysitter.

Their "motives" aren't really any different from the tweenage muppet fuck who spray paints graffiti on the side of a building or goes and trashes someone's property...half the time the idiots aren't even thinking, they're just stupid kids doing stupid shit, most often to get attention, looking for someone to give them boundaries and so forth, often because they have neglectful parents and most of them probably should have never been born in the first place.

That said, there ~are~ hackers who deface sites with a purpose and on a lot of levels it *IS* justifiable.  As some idiot brought up...what if some kid came along and saw that?  Indeed...and that's the real point right there.  Children *DO NOT* belong on the Internet...ever...not for *ANY* fucking reason at *ALL*.  There are no shortage of offline, CD/DVD based encyclopedias, games, learning software and other alternatives to *ANY* content you can find online for kids.  Anyone who lets a child surf the Internet is without any doubt *THE* dumbest fuckin retard walking the earth.  And a lot of those "defacements" are meant to try and force/prove that point onto ignorant Webbies and RLs.

The bottom line is that the Internet cannot be controlled and the inherent nature of the construct is what makes it an "adult only" environment.  You cannot trust any site, you cannot believe anything you read or see online, you must take *EVERYTHING* with a grain of salt...and that's what trolling purists like myself aim to teach people with the things we do.  NEVER take anything online seriously...unless you wanna wind up severly mind fucked in the process.


----------



## Renard_v (Nov 27, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> 4 chan can be upgraded to a hate group like the Nazis or KKK.



Hahahahahaahahahahahahah what

Do you even know what 4chan is? You people are hilarious sometimes. It's an imageboard, for crying out loud.

As for the comic, I love it. I hate those kinds of self-glorifying "I'm not like the rest" furries just as much as the portrayed anonymous in the comic itself. The posting of mutilated animals is less than stellar, but the comic is certainly a wonderful touch, and it gets the point across perfectly :]


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 27, 2008)

Renard_v said:


> Hahahahahaahahahahahahah what
> 
> Do you even know what 4chan is? You people are hilarious sometimes. It's an imageboard, for crying out loud.
> 
> As for the comic, I love it. I hate those kinds of self-glorifying "I'm not like the rest" furries just as much as the portrayed anonymous in the comic itself. The posting of mutilated animals is less than stellar, but the comic is certainly a wonderful touch, and it gets the point across perfectly :]



yeah an imageboard... but the people on the imageboard ie the /b/tards, yeah some of them just have fun but then again some others take it too far


----------



## Renard_v (Nov 27, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> some of them just have fun but then again some others take it too far



Every online commune has people that "take it too far". The ones that do so in the furry community are wonderfully depicted in the comic that got posted over at herpy :]


----------



## Farfoos (Nov 27, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yeah an imageboard... but the people on the imageboard ie the /b/tards, yeah some of them just have fun but then again some others take it too far



Which they would do regardless of that image board.  4chan may be one of the moar "popular" hangouts online, but it certainly isn't the only one.  Likely who ever did it wasn't even a regular of 4chan.  I find that IRC kiddies in general tend to be a lot more inclined to pull bot net attacks and script kiddie shit than most of the general Webtard populous, who tend to be pretty harmless for the most part (although usually quite mouthy).  Netters (Usenet regulars) tend to be the most level headed of all and generally don't participate in any stupid shit like that...or at least not so much any more.  Netters are a bit more evolved socially though, what with how our medium was in existence for over 10 years before the world wide waste was ever even thought of.  Most of what currently happens in Webbie land is already old school to those liak myself.  Sorta, been there, done that, got over it, moved on.  I once pissed off a guy so badly on Usenet he actually broke into the Nambla website and defaced the front of it with pictures of me...that was like 10 years ago though.


----------



## SiriusTheWolfhound (Nov 27, 2008)

This whole thread was dumb, to think anyone would take a thing liek that seriously!


----------



## Ziggy Fox (Nov 27, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> Holy Hell!!!
> 
> Guess 4chan strikes again.
> 
> ...



1. You're joking, righT?

2. Shut up about nazis and KKK you dumbshit, you have no idea of the differences between them and random people on the internet that MAY NOT EVEN COME FROM WHERE YOU INSTANTLY POINT YOUR FINGER, basement dweller.


----------



## Argon (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, this guy really has a lot of time to waste


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 27, 2008)

Argon said:


> Wow, this guy really has a lot of time to waste



The guy who's stating things that were made clear in this thread long before he joined (MAJOR FAIL), the troll, or the guy feeding the troll by calling him a dumbsh*t?


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Dec 2, 2008)

you know what i say about people like this? either learn to tolerate us, or leave the hell alone and we'll (probably) leave you alone


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

You know what I say to people like you?
LET THIS TOPIC DIE. IT'S GONE.


----------



## theDraco (Dec 2, 2008)

The first few posts, I thought people were grossed out about the comic, which i found a little funny, then reading down I discovered about the other pics, I'm glad I didn't see them.

That comic sort of have a point. There's so many furries cramming "I'm fursecuted and nobody understands and love me" that it's sending the wrong message. I don't think I've ever reference the CSI episode. The MTV thing was a fecking made up POS. When, there are a lot worst things on the internet that don't get flamed nearly as much as furries because they don't react like this. Like a bully in the playground, they do it for the reaction, and members of the furry community keep feeding the fire. Just my two cents.


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 2, 2008)

Tilt said:


> This guy is more than awesome, whats wrong with you


Ha! Funny, I just linked hack to this when I found it. He said he "Thankies boi You rock tooz!" -Msn Hackfox



Xaerun said:


> You're officially a sledder, dood.
> He's a good bloke.


"I Love you. " -Hackfox


TwilightV said:


> DON'T FEED TEH TROLLZ!


"I ain't a troll I got bored and did some flamez got an issue?" -Hackfox

He wont Sign in here anymore...he's done with furries but he just had to comment on what you guys said. And yeah he's nice to me despite his age. :\


----------



## Aden (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahahahahahahahaaa

\DRTFT.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

why the fukk do people do that just cause wer different then this asshole


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

I forgot the "everything is porn" rule.
GOD DAMNIT.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

God damn you people fucking necroing shit that doesn't fucking need to be FUCKING NECROED.

|:C


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the goddamn 9 month necro.


----------



## Surgat (Sep 17, 2009)

*Necromancy*



Ratte said:


> God damn you people fucking necroing shit that doesn't fucking need to be FUCKING NECROED.
> 
> |:C



^^^


----------

